# Fetish Cycle riders



## bunnell35

Hey any Fetish riders out there. I just got my first Fetish today and I was a little disappointed that the decals weren't clearcoated over, but hey for the price I paid it's fine. I'm ready to get it put together now it's going to be fun. Leave you post and pics.


----------



## Steel Ridr

I got my Fetish Penna frame in Jan. and it's all done except for the tires (on order) and have to hook up the derailler cables. I love the beautiful lipstick red finish and built it up with a Dura-Ace 9spd group. I got mine on Ebay and they advertised it with a 27.2 seatpost but it's actually a 31.6! Good thing I lost all those seatposts I bid on! I went cheap (for now) and got a Ritchey Comp mtn post and cut it down to road length but I'll get a carbon one later. I was also pissed when I emailed Fetish inquiring about one of their forks and got no response. 



I'll take pics when I get the tires installed (they're sew-ups and no LBS had the ones I wanted in stock).


----------



## Steel Ridr

My Fetish is done:









Pedals are temporary (got some Times on order).


----------



## jhamlin38

*nice*

you may want to consider upgrading the pedals. No offense by any means. Its just a REALLY nice bike, and hard to look past the reflectors. 
enjoy and post a review of how it rides please.


----------



## Steel Ridr

jhamlin38 said:


> you may want to consider upgrading the pedals. No offense by any means. Its just a REALLY nice bike, and hard to look past the reflectors.
> enjoy and post a review of how it rides please.


Sorry about the pedal reflectors. I just got my Time Axion pedals for it and I'm going to do a long distance ride tomorrow. I only rode it twice so far: once to work and back and I did a ten-mile TT with it. I'll post another pic with the good pedals.


----------



## Steel Ridr

Okay, another pic with the proper pedals:


----------



## Steel Ridr

Ride report:

Did a 40 mile club ride last Sunday and a 24 mile racing/training ride this evening and it rides and handles like a dream. Very comfortable. With the Conti Sprinters it seems to handle like a Grand Prix motorcycle! Yes the frame is stiff but by no means the jarring, teeth-rattling ride you hear about with aluminum frames. I've had Cannondales and I like this bike much better.


----------



## Francesco

*Here's mine*

Inizio frame, built as a tribike. Built on a budget, but very happy with it.


----------



## GreenLightGo

2008 Penna, 62cm with 2009 SRAM Rival and Truvativ ceramic BB. My first road bike - I'm a MTB guy, however, I find myself spending more and more time on this.....

Will eventually swap a few parts - but after the pro fit was done - this thing has been money. 

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rk-SRK0dwC9qQTIjVUB-vw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_2W6rELw9q40/SmJtVEdJtgI/AAAAAAAADYk/kUT5pqkmhbg/s800/3T%20Ergonova.JPG" /></a>


----------



## jacks dad

I picked up a Fetish Illustre in July, my decals were clear coated - not a very thick coat of clear but they cant be peeled off.
All in all I like the bike, I read mixed results on the frames, customer services, etc. but got a decent deal and its been smooth.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

Did Fetish go under? I heard they did.


----------



## Don Neumann

*Is Fetish Cycle still in Business*

I picked up a used Fetish road bike a couple of weeks and really like the bike. I'm looking for a Fetish cycling jersey. I sent several emails to the Fetish site but haven't received a response. No answer trying the phone number either. Is anyone selling Fetish cycling clothing?


----------



## jacks dad

Not sure if they have. I live about 10 minutes from Airpark bike(Scottsdale)
but haven't been there in a while. The shop sells Orbea and Wilier.
I will check it out and reply.


----------



## Don Neumann

*Airpark*

Thanks for the lead to Airpark. I found their website and they do list Fetish bikes but the website doesn't have much useful content....and of course they don't have an email contact listed on their site....Amazing!


----------



## jacks dad

no problem.


----------



## GreenLightGo

GreenLightGo said:


> 2008 Penna, 62cm with 2009 SRAM Rival and Truvativ ceramic BB. My first road bike - I'm a MTB guy, however, I find myself spending more and more time on this.....
> 
> Will eventually swap a few parts - but after the pro fit was done - this thing has been money.
> 
> <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rk-SRK0dwC9qQTIjVUB-vw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_2W6rELw9q40/SmJtVEdJtgI/AAAAAAAADYk/kUT5pqkmhbg/s800/3T%20Ergonova.JPG" /></a>


A year later and the bike is still fantastic. Home made graphics, Mavic Cosmic Carbone Wheels and a different saddle. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3dV-ekBjWCq7MY0S9HZuDQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_2W6rELw9q40/THw5BQyMpXI/AAAAAAAAEA8/gV8YNoikaeI/s800/IMG_6010.JPG" /></a>


----------



## ChampionofRedlands7

What kind of saddle and grip tape is in the picture?


----------



## SunnyHouTX

I've had my 2011 Fetish Penna for about a year now. Bought it for $500 with a DA 9 spd groupset with SLK cranks, which makes this bike the best cycling related purchase I've made to date. At the time I also had a steel bike and a 2014 Giant Defy which have all been sold off because this Fetish has been nothing short of astounding.

Over time, I've upgraded to Sram Force 22 with 11 spd SLK cranks, C6 Cycling 40mm carbon wheels, Easton EC90 SLX fork and bars, and my preferred Selle Italia saddle.

She weighs in under 17.5 lbs with cages, pedals and Garmin cadence/speed sensor.

I present to you "Big Red"!

(One pic is with Mavic Ksyrium Equipes which came with the bike and the other with the C6 carbons.)


----------

